# Removing ATI Tool Components



## Malice653 (Feb 20, 2008)

After I uninstalled ATI Tool I noticed through a search that 6 or 7 atitool files are still on my computer. I tried deleting them but vista says I did'nt have permission to delete them. I then tried to make myself "owner" of the files which worked to a point. I deleted all the files but after I did another search just to make sure they were gone... I found the exact same files in the same place they were originally but this time windows won't let me change their ownership!
Can anyone please help me get rid of these files?


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2008)

did you remove the floder from my computer>>>local disc(C or D whichever is applicable)>>>program files>>>>find the ATITools folder and delete it. Than I suggest running some sort of a reg cleaner. 

That should eliminate the issue of old pieces still hiding out.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2008)

tell us the filenames and the folder maybe?


----------



## Malice653 (Feb 20, 2008)

I just looked for the file in "program files" and it was'nt there. Whats a good reg cleaner?

The files are
ati.inf_b855649a (there are two of these; one in FileRepository and another in Temp)
atitool.PNF (inside ati.inf_b855649a)
ATITool.sys (two of these inside ati.inf_b8556489a)
atitool.inf (two of these inside ati.inf_b8556489a)


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a good one if you have time to spare....it is very thorough!

If you want to try something quick try running Ccleaner

Personally Id wait and see what W1zzard says , as he is the author of ATITool. Just a guess...lol.... but he would seem to have a better knowledge than me on the subject.


----------



## Malice653 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think I effectivly deleted the files. I just ran disk cleanup through windows and did a search which came up negative. Thank you very much for your efforts though sneekypeet and W1zzard.


----------

